# Where to buy realistic fake snakes



## bimbo (Jul 13, 2007)

I am on the lookout for some realistic looking plastic/rubber/latex snakes the have on my desk at work as a bit of a reptile conversation starter although i can't guarantee that they wont be used in the odd office prank :evil:.

If you know where to get them i would love to know
cheers
james


----------



## Forensick (Jul 13, 2007)

dip a real one in liquid latex


----------



## reece89 (Jul 13, 2007)

try toyworld


----------



## slim6y (Jul 13, 2007)

Hehe... ask Stary Boy - she came round to my house and planted a taipan in there... I got home and thought one of my snakes had escaped. She craftely put the head (the fakest part) in between the oven and the pantry so it wasn't easily seen.

Then when I realised I didn't own a taipan my heart began to thump. The only way to the phone to call young stary to help me remove this gigantic (40cm) snake, would have been to walk past it.

But hmmmm... it's all still... Then I recall my pythons do that - it's their little game, if I'm still you can't see me. 

So I didn't want to get too close, so i got my camera and zoom lens and zoomed in... Only then did I realise I was being hoaxed... 

I removed it and safely put it down beside my cupboards. The next time stary was over she asked all about my experience and asked where is the 'fake' snake...

Oh there it is... Under the cupboards, so i picked it up, made some lifelike movements and threw it at a screaming stary 

*some dramatisation for effect has been added to this story*


----------



## Miss B (Jul 13, 2007)

Colin said:


> Something I"ve heard people do is to get a stack of realistic rubber snakes and put nails through them and leave them on the edge of the road.. that way if anti-snake people purposely swerve out of their way to run down a poor snake.. they will be dealt the nails of justice to their tyres :lol: maybe next time they will leave a snake alone on the side of the road


 
Haha, good one :lol:

As for realistic fake snakes, maybe try eBay?


----------



## stary boy (Jul 13, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Hehe... ask Stary Boy - she came round to my house and planted a taipan in there... I got home and thought one of my snakes had escaped. She craftely put the head (the fakest part) in between the oven and the pantry so it wasn't easily seen.
> 
> Then when I realised I didn't own a taipan my heart began to thump. The only way to the phone to call young stary to help me remove this gigantic (40cm) snake, would have been to walk past it.
> 
> ...


 
It was funny cause i tricked you and you were scared :lol:


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 13, 2007)

hahahahaha slim6y!!! story of the year!!!!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 13, 2007)

Try: www.justreptiles.com.au
they have heaps of "snake toys"


----------



## choppy (Jul 13, 2007)

Best way is to attach it to the back of a door with string or fishing line so when the door is open the thing looks like its launching at them, it dont need to look real cause they generally wont stick around to see if its gunna bite : )


----------



## JungleRob (Jul 13, 2007)

What, like my rough scale reduced pattern blackheaded python?


----------



## Kirby (Jul 13, 2007)

spotlight and other fabric stores, they have LOADS of diff plants.. i got some cheap ones.. and i think it looks alright..


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 13, 2007)

> Something I"ve heard people do is to get a stack of realistic rubber snakes and put nails through them and leave them on the edge of the road.. that way if anti-snake people purposely swerve out of their way to run down a poor snake.. they will be dealt the nails of justice to their tyres maybe next time they will leave a snake alone on the side of the road



that could lead to alot of trouble. say the person whos tire gets all nailed up looses control of his or her car and crashes and dies? What i would like to see would be DSE officers going around and putting these fake snakes on the edge of the road then when some one comes around and delibrately runs it over arrest them. they do it in the states with a mechanical turkey. they set it up have it doing its thing by the side of the road and every now and then some idiot comes along and shoots it even thought they are out of season. the athorities pounce on them and they are arrested and charged!

andrew


----------

